# Hemangiosarcoma in Horses?



## elkiebean (2 November 2017)

Hi 

Wanted to see if theres anyone with an experience with hemangiosarcoma in Horses? 

Recently diagnosed horse and wondering if anyone else been through the same!? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## boblet (4 November 2017)

I've sent you a PM


----------

